# 49 Bottle storage for $22(US)



## TonyP (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm making a series of wine storage units and built a 49 bottle prototype to use as an example. It cost $22(US) and is made of furring strips - 3 inch and 1.5 inch. I figure I'll need 3 more. It's approx. 26 inches wide, 31 inches tall and 12 inches deep. It's going in my crawl space so I needed something small enough to fit.

If anyone wants to try it let me know and I'll provide more info.

Tony P.


----------



## twistedvine (Sep 2, 2012)

looks good, however 49??? I only count spots for 48 bottles...


----------



## TonyP (Sep 2, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> looks good, however 49??? I only count spots for 48 bottles...



Can I say I'd put one bottle in twice? Absolutely! That's what I get for posting it so quickly.
Tony P.


----------



## Winofarmer (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks great nice job!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2012)

twistedvine said:


> looks good, however 49??? I only count spots for 48 bottles...


 Now maybe your number is low. Can Tony pyramid the bottle on the top shelf?


----------



## bakervinyard (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice looking! How long did it take to make? Did you use a jig for the spacing? Was much time spent on the table saw? I need to be able to make them with as little time as possible. Have 2 grown kids and what I make for one the other one wants. Still, LoL.


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought the 49th bottle was consumed during the construction, then realized power tools were used so it must have been a mis count! Nice rack, I too would be interested in a guess as to the time involved. roy


----------



## TonyP (Sep 4, 2012)

bakervinyard said:


> Nice looking! How long did it take to make? Did you use a jig for the spacing? Was much time spent on the table saw? I need to be able to make them with as little time as possible. Have 2 grown kids and what I make for one the other one wants. Still, LoL.




It took me 2 1/2 days, but that included waiting for glue to set. I think I could have made two of them in about the same time period (working on one while glue set on the other) and less time with the right equipment. For example, I don't have a workbench, clamps, or table saw. I did it with a circular saw on a workmate.

Basically, the vertical pieces are like ladders with interior sections having rungs on both sides. Spacing is 4 inches between rungs. The rungs are 1X2s split lengthwise. (Note that 1X2 is actually 3/4 X 1 1/2 so splitting an 8' piece gives you 16' of 3/4 square. I cut them to 11".) Make as many as you'd like and as tall as you need for the bottle quantity you want. 

All vertical pieces are 1X3 as are the top and bottom pieces. Note that spacing between vertical sections (horizontal spacing) is 3 1/2 inches (rung to rung) which should accommodate everything from 375 splits to pinot noir.

On the gluing, yellow wood glue will hold many times the weight of a wine bottle, but to be on the safe side (due to crawl space humidity) I glued some 3/4" squares under some of the rungs.

Tony P.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice. I like the design.


----------

